# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Barry Harris method for learning bebop

## Pete Martin

For a number of months I've been learning the Barry Harris system for improvising bebop.  I think it is a great way to learn this style.  I've done a few videos so people can check it out if they are interested.  The first of this series is here.  Have fun.



PDF here

----------

Al Bergstein, 

Bill McCall, 

Brian B, 

Dave Martin, 

DavidKOS, 

DSDarr, 

Erin M, 

gtani7, 

James Vwaal, 

Jim Garber, 

John Soper

----------


## Pete Martin

Video 2  Major Scale Practice




PDF:

----------

Erin M, 

gtani7, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Video 3  12 bar blues




PDF

----------

Erin M, 

gtani7, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Video 4  I've Got Rhythm changes




PDF:

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Video 5  Barry Harris' dominant scale half step rules



PDF

----------

Erin M, 

gtani7, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Video 6  Dominant "5 4 3 2"



PDF

----------

Erin M, 

gtani7, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Video 7 "Pivoting"



PDF

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Video 8 Rhythm Changes bridge (B) ideas



PDF

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Very nice. I appreciate your endless efforts. 

I find it interesting, that these "etudes" are universally aplicable (equally well suited for bluegrass).

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Rick Jones

Thanks, Pete - great stuff!

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

Here is #9 in the Barry Harris series




The PDF file

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Here is #10



The PDF file

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

This video looks at a very cool Barry Harris idea called 4 related dominants and how you can use them.  To my way of thinking, this is one of the most useful items in Barry's system and can add a big variety to your jazz improvising.




PDF file here:

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Look like I didn't add #11, so it is here, Barry's chromatic scale.



PDF here:

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Here is #13, a common jazz device called Tritone Substitution.  This one gores hand in hand with the 4 Related Dominants video.



PDF file here:

----------

Erin M, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Pete Martin

Barry Harris #14 Tune Up



PDF file here:


Tune Up played by Miles

----------

Carl23, 

DSDarr, 

Erin M, 

James Vwaal, 

StuartE

----------


## Pete Martin

3 more Barry Harris videos, dealing with melodic minor.

https://youtu.be/pXi2MKqaTsk

https://youtu.be/MiRsUV1-uKg

https://youtu.be/mWbnrYIwo68

Have fun!

----------

Bill McCall, 

DSDarr, 

Erin M, 

lowtone2

----------


## lowtone2

Wow, this is good stuff! Thank you!

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

New York Times article about Barry Harris and his workshops

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/06/n...-workshop.html

----------

DSDarr, 

Mike Romkey

----------


## Carl23

Well, so much for sleeping tonight!

thanks, great stuff!

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

Barry Harris for Jazz Mandolin #18 Minor Sixth Diminished Scale Practice




PDF file:

----------

Bill McCall

----------


## Pete Martin

Barry Harris for mandolin #19, what to play against a half diminished (minor seven flat five) chord.




No PDF file with this video.

----------

Bill McCall

----------


## Pete Martin

Videos 15-19 have been to set up this video.  This explains how to play lines that fit minor II V I progressions.  This progression gives a lot of newbie jazz players problems.  Barry's system provides some great musical ideas that can be used to make infinite lines that fit this progression well.  





PDF here


If anyone has questions on this, feel free to ask here and I'll answer them to the best of my ability.

----------

John Soper

----------


## Pete Martin

Episode 21 ideas for generating lines for Autumn Leaves.  Stay safe everyone!




PDF here:

----------


## Dean Gray

Just discovered this thread, what a fantastic learning resource. Thanks for your work Pete!

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

Here are two videos of Barry teaching workshops that show what can be done using his method.  The lines in the second video are explained mostly in the first, so you see how to use the process.  The first video is about 26 minutes long but very well worth the watch (I've watched it several times, learning stuff each time).

If you have less patience, watch the second video first, then the first one.

Video 1




Video 2

----------

DavidKOS, 

DSDarr

----------


## Pete Martin

Here are some Lady Be Good improvising ideas using Barry's system



PDF here:


If anyone has questions, feel free to ask on this thread and I will answer them to the best of my ability.  I am no expert in this method, been studying it for about 18 months, but really like it and my playing is definitely more bebop sounding since starting.

----------

Bill McCall, 

DSDarr

----------


## Pete Martin

A common Charlie Parker device that Barry calls Chord Up Scale Down.  Applied to major scale.



PDF here:

----------

Bill McCall, 

DSDarr

----------


## Barry Canada

Hi Pete,
What a Wonderful collection you have generously posted on the Cafe.
I play lots of jazz with a trio, alone and also guided by a wonderful and gifted guitar jazz combo teacher. I was wondering how you suggest to BEST utilize these posts?
Do you recommend sticking with one video until you “get it together” or rotating through them? The material presented easily implies a lifetime journey.
There is always just so much to learn!
Best to you from Ottawa, Canada.
Stay safe everyone and happy pickin’!
Barry

----------


## Pete Martin

> Hi Pete,
> What a Wonderful collection you have generously posted on the Cafe.
> I play lots of jazz with a trio, alone and also guided by a wonderful and gifted guitar jazz combo teacher. I was wondering how you suggest to BEST utilize these posts?
> Do you recommend sticking with one video until you “get it together” or rotating through them? The material presented easily implies a lifetime journey.
> There is always just so much to learn!
> Best to you from Ottawa, Canada.
> Stay safe everyone and happy pickin’!
> Barry


I don't think there is any "correct" way to do this.  Improvisers use material from different sources and blend them all together along with their own ideas to make improv decisions and make their own style.  

You could steal little bits from any of Barry Harris' ideas, or you could go whole hog and say you are just going to use his method only.  With enough time and learning, a player doing each would have plenty of material from which to make a fully realized, mature improvising style.

One thing I really like about Barry's method is 2 people going only "whole hog" would still sound different from each other as there is so much.  I've finished up 25 videos and still have just scratched the surface in this material.  

Personally, I'm using Barry's method to make my playing sound more authentic to the 1940's Bebop and 1950's Hard Bop and Cool Jazz, my favorite jazz era.  I am especially practicing material that is right out of Charlie Parker's playing (there is PLENTY of this in Barry's material).  I am supplementing what I already know and play with the Barry stuff and am liking my progress.  Focus on a few things, practice it until it starts to show up organically in my playing, then move on to the next item.  This is one of many possible ways to progress.

Hope this helps.  Always enjoy the ride, it is at least as much fun as arriving at the destination.

----------

Barry Canada

----------


## Pete Martin

Chord up scale down for dominant.



PDF:

----------


## Pete Martin

Chord up scale down for tonic minor



PDF:

----------


## Pete Martin

Two videos on diminished.  First diminished scale.  



PDF here:


Diminished Arpeggio practice here.



PDF here:

----------


## Pete Martin

The first two videos on Barry's harmonic (chord) method.  He uses sixth diminished chords for many chords.  It's a great system that creates movement and can be used for comping and chord melody.  You hear piano players from the 40s and 50s using this method.  There will be many more chording videos soon.   

Major sixth diminished chord scale



PDF:


Minor sixth diminished chord scale



PDF:

----------

DavidKOS, 

DSDarr

----------


## Perry

Looks like lots of work you put in there Pete. I know there are legions of Barry Harris disciples out there and I've studied some of it namely his 6th diminished scale which is just the addition of a sharp 5 or "diminished 6th"  to the major scale C D E F G Ab A B. So that scale would work over a C major or Am. Also the addition of an extra note makes it an 8 note scale which is better for playing over 4/4 time and hitting chord tones on down beats as Pete says. On guitar there is a concept of alternating the scale through chord inversions and diminished chords to get a chord scale. That chord scale is cool if you are working over a static chord as you can apply some movement. There is a cool video of Dave Peters noodling on some Barry Harris stuff. Can't seem to locate it now.

----------


## Pete Martin

> There is a cool video of Dave Peters noodling on some Barry Harris stuff. Can't seem to locate it now.


Perry, if you can find that video, I'd love to see it as I'm sure others would.  

Dave was in the mando contest at Winfield the 2 times I went in the early 80s and we played a good bit together, I always really liked his playing.  Neither of us was playing Jazz at that point though.

----------


## Pete Martin

Video #30 shows Barry's ideas of what to play against major sixth, major seventh and minor seventh chords in a tune. 




PDF:

----------


## Pete Martin

Video #31 shows Barry's ideas on what to play for dominant seventh chords on a tune.



PDF:

----------


## Pete Martin

Video #32 shows Barry's ideas on what chord scales to use to play over a major II V I chord progression.




PDF:

----------

Bill McCall

----------


## Bill McCall

You know, this is an awful lot of homework, even with a lot of time :Smile: 

thanks again

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

Barry Harris is doing an online virtual workshop Saturday.  You can see details here:

http://www.localendar.com/public/BHJazzCalendar

----------


## Bill McCall

Thanks for the heads up.

Btw, there are a group of Barry Harris videos at franselsen.com.

----------


## Pete Martin

> Btw, there are a group of Barry Harris videos at franselsen.com.


I watch those quite often.  Always picking up new ideas from them.  The two "Blues with the horns" videos really show what you can learn from this method.

----------


## Pete Martin

Barry's cool chording idea he calls "Sixth on the Fifth"



PDF:

----------

DSDarr, 

lowtone2

----------


## Pete Martin

A move thing Barry likes to use for dominant seventh chords he calls "tritones minor".



PDF:

----------

Bob Kirkland, 

DSDarr

----------


## Erin M

> Wow, this is good stuff! Thank you!


Absolutely - thank you Pete, I'm really enjoying your videos.

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Pete Martin

This video shows more things to play for  dominant seventh chords



PDF:

----------


## Pete Martin

Here are chord ideas to play over minor II V I progressions.



PDF:

----------


## Pete Martin

I highly recommend Barry’s weekly online classes, one for harmony and one for improvisation.  1 1/2 hours each.  Best $10 I spend weekly.

I’ve been doing them since mid May and have well over 60 pages of material to study.  When I go back over these (you get access to recorded workshops) there will be MUCH more.

http://www.localendar.com/public/BHJazzCalendar

Time is Eastern

----------

DSDarr, 

onassis

----------


## Pete Martin

After several months off, here is the next video in the Barry Harris series.  This one show how to play other major and minor sixth diminished voicings.




PDF file:

----------


## Pete Martin

Here is the next video, a chording device Barry calls "borrowing".  It is taking a sixth diminished chord and borrowing notes from the diminished above or below in the sixth diminished chord/scale and substituting those notes into the chord.  We can then resolve them or not.  A great way to make chords move more.  You hear bebop era piano and guitar players do this all the time.




PDF:

----------

Hayes Griffin, 

lowtone2

----------


## Pete Martin

My latest Barry Harris video is playing chords for Miles' piece Tune Up.  




PDF file:

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Pete Martin

I've been digging Hayes' thread Tiny Moore Tuesday.  Tiny had a lot of Bebop in his playing, you could tell he was paying attention to what was happening at that time.  Serious Jazz players should learn a number of his solos, you'll be glad you did. 

This and the next 2 videos in the Barry Harris for Jazz Mandolin series looks at the common western swing song Right or Wrong.  This video is a chord melody.




PDF file here: 

Next two videos will be soloing and comping using Barry's ideas. 

 :Mandosmiley:  :Popcorn:  :Cow:

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> I've been digging Hayes' thread Tiny Moore Tuesday.  Tiny had a lot of Bebop in his playing, you could tell he was paying attention to what was happening at that time.  Serious Jazz players should learn a number of his solos, you'll be glad you did. 
> 
> This and the next 2 videos in the Barry Harris for Jazz Mandolin series looks at the common western swing song Right or Wrong.  This video is a chord melody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDF file here: 
> 
> Next two videos will be soloing and comping using Barry's ideas.


Thanks for the kind words Pete! You're totally right - Tiny was hip to what was going on in the world of bop. This is an awesome chord melody, can't wait to see the next couple of videos!

----------


## Pete Martin

Soloing ideas for Right or Wrong using Barry Harris' ideas. 




PDF:

----------


## Bill McCall

Cool.  Thanks so much.

----------


## Pete Martin

Here are comping ideas for Right or Wrong.  I wrote these as quarter, half and whole notes to make reading easier, so use your own jazz timing ideas with these voicings.




PDF:


Have fun, and a very merry Bob Wills holiday season!

----------

Bill McCall, 

DSDarr, 

Hayes Griffin

----------


## Pete Martin

This short video teaches a phrase I hear quite a bit in bebop era improvised solos.  I call it "flat seven".  Have fun!




PDF:

----------

Bill McCall, 

lowtone2

----------


## Pete Martin

Video #44 teaches a similar phrase I hear against major chords (major sixth and major seventh).  I call this phrase "six".




PDF

----------


## CBFrench

I got to have standards with that beautiful melody or something swinging, bluesed jazz, soulful, funkified etc. Never cared for fusion and bebop was too much on the outside for my likes or abilities. Now that Tiny Moore and Jethro Burns is right down my likes alley...

----------


## Pete Martin

CB - I hear a number of bebop quotes in Tiny's playing form the 50's on.  You can tell he was listening to the players of his time.  I used to jam with him some at Weiser in the old days.  At times he played with a LOT of bebop language, depending on what tunes were being played (and I was a HUGE idiot for not having my tape recorder going).

----------

CBFrench

----------


## Pete Martin

Barry's method of teaching eighth note triplets




PDF

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Pete Martin

Barry's method of teaching sixteenth note triplets

----------

Bill McCall

----------


## Pete Martin

Lines from Wynton Kelly and Red Garland, 2 giants of bebop improvising.




PDF File

----------

DSDarr, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops

----------


## Pete Martin

Some tonic minor phrases Barry taught in one of his workshops




PDF

----------


## Pete Martin

Here is the first of two videos about how Barry saw the musical world and where sounds came from.




PDF file

----------


## Pete Martin

The second of two videos on how Barry looked at the musical universe and where the sounds came from.

----------


## Pete Martin

A Look at what Barry considers the first chord movements, follows up from the two previous videos. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Beanzy, 

Bill McCall

----------


## Pete Martin

Chord scale outlines, a good first step in finding what you can play in solos.

----------

Beanzy, 

Bill McCall

----------

